# Check this little guy out. HELP identify!



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi everyone I purchased this little guy as a black rhom from peru. But after looking at so many pictures it looks like so many other. Is it a black rhom from peru? Please help me identify it. It is about 2.5 inches. At the aquarium this guy looked to be shy but as I took him home, right away he swam around and started eating. Everytime he sees me he comes to the front of the tank to greet me. He is so cool and friendly. Never does he sit in the corner or behind something. I hope he's a black rhom. Please let me know what you guys think it is. Thanks.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

rhom


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> rhom


 What kind of rhom there are so many?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT said:


> rhom


 What kind of rhom there are so many?
[/quote]
Peruvian


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

You guys see the orange on the bottom fin that's why I kind of thought it was something else. I thought that black rhoms dont have that. I'm just asking so many questions because I dont want to get ripped off from the store because I specificly wanted a black rhom but a small one so I can see it change. More opinions please. And if there is a professional out there, what specific kind is it? All opinions are greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## andrew.burd (Oct 17, 2005)

looks like rhom to me.. it's the elongated face that does it.. that color will disappear as it gets older.

I just found out that my "red bellies" are really black-eared piranha.. Serrasalmus Notatus. Listed as *extremely aggressive*.. SWEET....


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

andrew.burd said:


> looks like rhom to me.. it's the elongated face that does it.. that color will disappear as it gets older.
> 
> I just found out that my "red bellies" are really black-eared piranha.. Serrasalmus Notatus. Listed as *extremely aggressive*.. SWEET....
> 
> http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Tetras149.jpg


thats a rhom in that pic

and your reds are reds not caribes


----------



## andrew.burd (Oct 17, 2005)

this is an older pic.. of one of my P's and a Pacu that was mistaken as a piranha.. The piranha is in front.


----------



## andrew.burd (Oct 17, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> looks like rhom to me.. it's the elongated face that does it.. that color will disappear as it gets older.
> 
> I just found out that my "red bellies" are really black-eared piranha.. Serrasalmus Notatus. Listed as *extremely aggressive*.. SWEET....
> 
> http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Tetras149.jpg


thats a rhom in that pic

and your reds are reds not caribes
[/quote]

no.. actually they're Notatus. I double checked with the guy at the pet shop and basically some idiot in the store wrote "red-bellies" on the tag... I never noticed the latin label until today. He called the distributor and they're absolutely Notatus. If they were Nattereri they wouldn't have cost $7.79 each.. Nattereri are very common and retail around here for $3-$-4 as babies.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

andrew.burd said:


> looks like rhom to me.. it's the elongated face that does it.. that color will disappear as it gets older.
> 
> I just found out that my "red bellies" are really black-eared piranha.. Serrasalmus Notatus. Listed as *extremely aggressive*.. SWEET....
> 
> http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Tetras149.jpg


thats a rhom in that pic

and your reds are reds not caribes
[/quote]

no.. actually they're Notatus. I double checked with the guy at the pet shop and basically some idiot in the store wrote "red-bellies" on the tag... I never noticed the latin label until today. He called the distributor and they're absolutely Notatus. If they were Nattereri they wouldn't have cost $7.79 each.. Nattereri are very common and retail around here for $3-$-4 as babies.
[/quote]
baby caribas dont cost 8 bucks


----------



## andrew.burd (Oct 17, 2005)

you got a better pic than that? it's fuzzy

hmmmmmmm

well y'know I think I'm just gonna wait til they get bigger to completely identify them.. I've been doing a ton of research and I'm getting mixed messages about EVERYTHING.. Including species identification....


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

andrew.burd said:


> you got a better pic than that? it's fuzzy
> 
> hmmmmmmm
> 
> well y'know I think I'm just gonna wait til they get bigger to completely identify them.. I've been doing a ton of research and I'm getting mixed messages about EVERYTHING.. Including species identification....


dude, reds dont have humeral spots and caribes do, like in that pic







face it, you have reds and no cariba

Baby Cariba

baby cariba
View attachment 81210


Name That Piranha!!, I Have No Idea What He Is


----------



## andrew.burd (Oct 17, 2005)

face it... man.. don't be condescending here.. I'm not claiming to be an expert, I'm trying to figure out exactly what I have. I've looked at tons of photos.. rhom's have spots like that too.. I'm not saying I've got rhoms, but what I'm saying is that the latin label on the tank that held the fish I bought says "Serrasalmus Notatus" the hand-written label says "red-bellies" ..so I asked the guy to call the distributor and he confirmed they're Serrasalmus Notatus.

..I found "Serrasalmus Notatus" on the web listed as Black-Eared Piranha. like here.

Serrasalmus notatus
(Lutken 1874, Bi:334, AxB:142, ABE:325, B2:334 Serrasalmus nattereri sp aff) Serrasalmus nattereri ?, Serrasalmo piranha, Rooseveltiella nattereri, Pygocentrus stigmaterythaeus, Pygocentrus altus, Pygocentrus nattereri ? "Black-Eared Piranha" "Shoulder-Spot Piranha" `Schulterfleck-Piranha`

http://www.webcityof.com/miff1086.htm#Serrasalmusnotatus


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

andrew.burd said:


> face it... man.. don't be condescending here.. I'm not claiming to be an expert, I'm trying to figure out exactly what I have. I've looked at tons of photos.. rhom's have spots like that too.. I'm not saying I've got rhoms, but what I'm saying is that the latin label on the tank that held the fish I bought says "Serrasalmus Notatus" the hand-written label says "red-bellies" ..so I asked the guy to call the distributor and he confirmed they're Serrasalmus Notatus.
> 
> ..I found "Serrasalmus Notatus" on the web listed as Black-Eared Piranha. like here.
> 
> ...


dude for the last time









baby red what you have

View attachment 81212


baby caiba what you wish you had
View attachment 81213


----------



## andrew.burd (Oct 17, 2005)

"baby caiba what you wish you had"

um.. dude for that last time.. f-in grow up. I'm not having a contest here. I don't "wish" I had Caribas. What I WANT is a 175 gallon tank and a black rhom.

I'm just happy having piranhas period. So.. take it easy there big guy. You're not proving anything except that you can act like a jerk. What you should have been saying all along is that the guys at the petshop fucked up. ..and the distributor is an incompetent moron.

By the way thanks for clearing it up.. Like I said I'm new to all this so I'm just learning, and I'm happy to get all the info I can get.. What I don't need is some jackass acting like he's the king of all piranha info and that I'm trying to trick people into thinking I have something that I don't so I'll look cool..

that's teenager behavior. I'm just growing some fish.


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Look how high the dorsal fin goes up, I don't think it's a red belly, I think it's an eigenmanni. Look at Pedro's website, and then look at the eigenmanni, it looks like a perfect match, you have too pay really close attention to the dorsal fin, red bellies aren't that high.


----------



## andrew.burd (Oct 17, 2005)

mylesc99 said:


> Look how high the dorsal fin goes up, I don't think it's a red belly, I think it's an eigenmanni. Look at Pedro's website, and then look at the eigenmanni, it looks like a perfect match, you have too pay really close attention to the dorsal fin, red bellies aren't that high.


my fish? or the one that originated this thread? I wish I had a highly researched book of piranha species because I'm not totally sure WHAT I have..

reds aren't the only ones with spots.. rhoms have spots too and there are like 50 species or more of piranha around....

and yes I noticed that too.. my p's dorsal fins go straight up pretty much like a shark fin.. all the reds I've seen aren't that high up...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

andrew.burd said:


> "baby caiba what you wish you had"
> 
> um.. dude for that last time.. f-in grow up. I'm not having a contest here. I don't "wish" I had Caribas. What I WANT is a 175 gallon tank and a black rhom.
> 
> ...


dude im not the piranha king, im just telling you what you have and you keep saying no and no


----------



## andrew.burd (Oct 17, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> "baby caiba what you wish you had"
> 
> um.. dude for that last time.. f-in grow up. I'm not having a contest here. I don't "wish" I had Caribas. What I WANT is a 175 gallon tank and a black rhom.
> 
> ...


dude im not the piranha king, im just telling you what you have and you keep saying no and no
[/quote]

whatever man.. you didn't have to act like such a dick about it.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

a rhom is a rhom. you may get one from peru, you may get one from venezuela, you may get one from timbuktu. all those other names and prices are just profit's sake. a rhom from peru may be harder to catch than a rhom from the xingu. one may happen to have what looks like a slightly higher back than another, one may look more sparkly than that one. but a rhom is a rhom.

can you tell the difference between these and tell me the locale of each?





































right, you can't. they all look the same because they're all rhoms. and like every other fish, some come out brighter in color, thicker in girth, taller in height and redder in the eyes. some may even look to have a slight hue on their scales like purple or blue. but in the end, a rhom is a rhom. sellers put labels on their fish to attract more customers and give them a reason to slap on an extra 200 dollars.

if there were truly different "types" then they wouldn't all be called rhombeus. for instance, bettas. there are different "types" and as such, they're categorized differently, i.e. splendens, plakats, etc. there is no scientific classification for "s. rhombeus peru highback" or "s. rhombeus xingu diamond highback river blue scale x100". they're all just titles for fish that sometimes look a little different.


----------



## KillerRedz916 (Aug 19, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> you got a better pic than that? it's fuzzy
> 
> hmmmmmmm
> 
> well y'know I think I'm just gonna wait til they get bigger to completely identify them.. I've been doing a ton of research and I'm getting mixed messages about EVERYTHING.. Including species identification....


dude, reds dont have humeral spots and caribes do, like in that pic







face it, you have reds and no cariba

Baby Cariba

baby cariba
View attachment 81210


Name That Piranha!!, I Have No Idea What He Is
[/quote]

henry 79 
do http://badassfish.com sell pirnahas 
just asking


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

KillerRedz916 said:


> you got a better pic than that? it's fuzzy
> 
> hmmmmmmm
> 
> well y'know I think I'm just gonna wait til they get bigger to completely identify them.. I've been doing a ton of research and I'm getting mixed messages about EVERYTHING.. Including species identification....


dude, reds dont have humeral spots and caribes do, like in that pic







face it, you have reds and no cariba

Baby Cariba

baby cariba
View attachment 81210


Name That Piranha!!, I Have No Idea What He Is
[/quote]

henry 79 
do http://badassfish.com sell pirnahas 
just asking
[/quote]

looks like they do...but they have no contact info


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT said:


> Hi everyone I purchased this little guy as a black rhom from peru. But after looking at so many pictures it looks like so many other. Is it a black rhom from peru? Please help me identify it. It is about 2.5 inches. At the aquarium this guy looked to be shy but as I took him home, right away he swam around and started eating. Everytime he sees me he comes to the front of the tank to greet me. He is so cool and friendly. Never does he sit in the corner or behind something. I hope he's a black rhom. Please let me know what you guys think it is. Thanks.


that well that my friend is not a piranha that is a pacu and they are horrible horrible fish that you should just pack up and immediatly send to me and it will be taken care of properly 
realy though its a pacu

well cant blame me for trying right lol 
how many of you fell for it 
sorry long day later


----------



## andrew.burd (Oct 17, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> you got a better pic than that? it's fuzzy
> 
> hmmmmmmm
> 
> well y'know I think I'm just gonna wait til they get bigger to completely identify them.. I've been doing a ton of research and I'm getting mixed messages about EVERYTHING.. Including species identification....


dude, reds dont have humeral spots and caribes do, like in that pic







face it, you have reds and no cariba

Baby Cariba

baby cariba
View attachment 81210


Name That Piranha!!, I Have No Idea What He Is
[/quote]

henry 79 
do http://badassfish.com sell pirnahas 
just asking
[/quote]

looks like they do...but they have no contact info
[/quote]

Here's the guy's info from badassfish.. helps if you know where to look for it.....

Edited out. Not fair for our paying sponsors. Sorry Frank, moving this to ID forum.


----------



## boxhitter (Oct 13, 2005)

those are great looking prianha


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1. The top fish is Serrasalmus rhombeus. You cannot tell by its "appearance" what river it is from or region.

2. Bionomen is Pygocentrus cariba, the balance of sci-name you are referencing have been become a synonym of P. cariba. The data base you are linking to is just that, a data base and is conglomeration of names. Doesn't make it valid.

3. ID COMPLETE.


----------

